# MORC revival



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

There seems to be some interest on another forum to bring back the MORC rule. If anyone is interested we're shooting for a goal of a large scale regatta in 2012. Feel free to send me you infor or forward mine to others who might be interested in bringing back this rule. Should be able to get a MORC boat for 5k and be race ready for well under 10k including sails. The goal here is to bring back the original rule of boats less than 30' and somehow try to eliminate the one off customs that contributed to the demise.  Here's a thread on SA that goes into a bit more detail: 
MORC history - Sailing Anarchy Forums - Page 4


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

Midget Ocean Racing Club still has a webpage as of 2010 maybe there are allready active stations out there. I am sure there are a lot of production MORC boats out there. I have a 7 meter ,40 year old that was a production boat designed to race MORC. She might have won a race or two back in her day but with rating around 230 she's not much by modern standards. By the way do you know how a Portsmouth rating works, hers was 90 point something but no idea what it means.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with it besides knowing that it exists. I think I googled it once and got a lot of info, but never really dug into it. 

I've been in contact with the owner of the MORCracing.org site and he's onboard.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Website is up with some information. 
Home - MORC - USA


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If they can keep the contestants from creating aberrant designs like the ones that developed last time (30' boats with 15' beam; "hiking wings" inside the lifelines, etc.) it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Check out the SA thread, lots of ideas there, we're still in the organizational stages right now, but plan (hope) to bring back the original rule to <30' LOA and have a minimum production number. This should eliminate the rule beater MORC designs, one off customs, etc. If not, I'm hoping the members vote on changing the rule to level the playing field. 

We're shooting for a mid-winters in 2012 but need a lot of help. If you know of anyone with a MORC boat or who once was interested in the class, please contact me or the folks at SA. Spread the word. 

Eventually, I'd like to see some offshore races set up for boat under 30'.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

paulk said:


> If they can keep the contestants from creating aberrant designs like the ones that developed last time (30' boats with 15' beam; "hiking wings" inside the lifelines, etc.) it could be a lot of fun.


I believe this was the IORC not the MORC rules that caused weird rule dodging designs.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

zz4gta said:


> Check out the SA thread, lots of ideas there, we're still in the organizational stages right now, but plan (hope) to bring back the original rule to <30' LOA and have a minimum production number. This should eliminate the rule beater MORC designs, one off customs, etc. If not, I'm hoping the members vote on changing the rule to level the playing field.
> 
> We're shooting for a mid-winters in 2012 but need a lot of help. If you know of anyone with a MORC boat or who once was interested in the class, please contact me or the folks at SA. Spread the word.
> 
> Eventually, I'd like to see some offshore races set up for boat under 30'.


I've been following along, and it's pretty exciting.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I followed a different thread for awhile, but do not look over there often. I did get some rules from WHL in a pdf form a while back, readable as I recall, I'll see if I can find them on the puter. Looked similar to IRC rules of today. 

Then to keep this rule going, with out modified way out there boats, yes, one will have to have minimum manufacture rules, kind of like stock car rules of old to use in stock car racing ovals.

Marty


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*We had*



sailingdog said:


> I believe this was the IORC not the MORC rules that caused weird rule dodging designs.


a boat called Melonseed in our harbor, and that's what she looked like. The waterline max beam was about 5', and the max beam at the rail was about 15'. No tumblehome on this baby. Freeboard of about 2'. Weight about 3 tons (I'm guessing, but she was not heavily built or heavily ballasted - crew weight kept her flat.) IIRC she had a spindly fractional rig with running backs to keep it on board. An IOR design would have been more likely to have a masthead rig, and a bit longer than 29'11". The IOR guys had their own design issues.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

If anyone would like to be added to the list of MORC boats interested in bringing back the rule, just send an email to *morcdatabase(at)hotmail (dot) com*


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

What ever happened to this?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Absolutely nothing. Lost steam, people lost interest and spent more time talking about the glory days than actually going sailing. A real shame, the MORC rule made some good all around boats.


----------

